# هل نسبه ميول الرامب للسيارات تختلف إذا كان المنشأ مبنى بإستخدام الكود المصرى أو البري



## م /هبه قنديل (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تحياتى لكم اخوانى الكرام
أولا انا مهندسه معماريه ... 
وحبيت أستفسر من اهل الخبره بخصوص شيئ فى الهندسه المدنيه
هل نسبه ميول الرامب للسيارات تختلف إذا كان المنشأ مبنى بإستخدام الكود المصرى أو البريطانى ؟؟؟
وان كانت تختلف فما هى النسبه الامنه فى كل من الكودين
شاكره لكم متابعه الامر
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (22 مايو 2009)

up ......... up
للأهميه


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (22 مايو 2009)

up ......... up
للأهميه


----------



## Abo Fares (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

اهلاً أخي الكريمة.. 

أعتقد أنه أمر معماري أكثر ما يكون أمر إنشائي.. أليس كذلك؟؟ .... أي لا أعتقد أن هناك حدوداً إنشائية معينة..

على كل حال ننتظر رأي الأساتذة معنا في ذلك.. 

لك تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (22 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> اهلاً أخي الكريمة..
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
اهلا بحضرتك اخى الكريم ... جزاك الله كل الخير على مرورك المنتظر 
أعلم ان تصميم الرامب أو المنحد بحد ذاته امر معمارى
ولكنى الحقيقه لا افقه شيئا بالإمور المدنيه ... ويمكن ان يكون السؤال بشكل اخر
ما الفرق بين مبنى مصمم بالكود المصرى ونفسه بالكود البريطانى مثلا ؟؟؟
يعنى هل هيفرق معايا فى حساب ارتفاع فتحه دخول السياره الى تحت المبنى
أخشى مثلا وضع بالحسبان 2.5 م إرتفاع مدخل الجراج ثم أفاجأ بأنه سيكون هناك سقوط كمره بتلك المنطقه تجعل الارتفاع 2.5 م يتأثر

مش عارفه إذا وصل ما ببالى أولا


----------



## Abo Fares (22 مايو 2009)

م /هبه قنديل قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اهلا بحضرتك اخى الكريم ... جزاك الله كل الخير على مرورك المنتظر
> أعلم ان تصميم الرامب أو المنحد بحد ذاته امر معمارى
> ولكنى الحقيقه لا افقه شيئا بالإمور المدنيه ... ويمكن ان يكون السؤال بشكل اخر
> ...


 
أهلاً أختي، الله يعطيكي ألف عافية  

بالنسبة لسؤالك حول الكودات، الفرق بين الكودين، أترك ذلك لمن لديه اطلاع على الكود المصري، ولو أني عرفت من الزملاء أن الكودين متشابهين.. 

بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني، أصبح مختلفاً عن الأول  ، إذ أن ليس لميل الرامب دخلاً به الآن...... أما بالنسبة للكمرة وسقوطها، هو يتعلق بالتصميم أولاً وأخيراً.. إذ لا يمكن إعطاء إجابة عامة هكذا دون أي معلومات داعمة أخرى.. 

أنتظر رأي الأخوة في ذلك.. 

لك تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## حسان2 (22 مايو 2009)

م /هبه قنديل قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اهلا بحضرتك اخى الكريم ... جزاك الله كل الخير على مرورك المنتظر
> أعلم ان تصميم الرامب أو المنحد بحد ذاته امر معمارى
> ولكنى الحقيقه لا افقه شيئا بالإمور المدنيه ... ويمكن ان يكون السؤال بشكل اخر
> ...



الأخ الكريم هبة قنديل
موضوع الميول والارتفاعات والمداخل للحراجات ومواقف السيارت بالأصل موضوع معماري وله مقاييس عالمية وعلى المعماري والانشائي التنسيق لتحقيق هذه المقاييس
أرفق بضع صفحات خاصة بهذا الموضوع من اشهر كتاب للمقاييس المعمارية " Architecture Ernst & Peter Neufert - Architects Data
وفيه شرح مفصل عن كل متطلبات الجراجات وكل تفاصيلها بما فيها ما تتساءل عنه


----------



## Abo Fares (22 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم هبة قنديل
> موضوع الميول والارتفاعات والمداخل للحراجات ومواقف السيارت بالأصل موضوع معماري وله مقاييس عالمية وعلى المعماري والانشائي التنسيق لتحقيق هذه المقاييس
> أرفق بضع صفحات خاصة بهذا الموضوع من اشهر كتاب للمقاييس المعمارية " architecture ernst & peter neufert - architects data
> وفيه شرح مفصل عن كل متطلبات الجراجات وكل تفاصيلها بما فيها ما تتساءل عنه


 
مشكور أستاذنا العزيز م. حسان  ...... الله يعطيك ألف عافية.. 

لك تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (22 مايو 2009)

أشكرك اخى الكريم على متابعتك
واعلم انه لتشويش الامر و عدم فهمى الجيد له أثر فى عدم توصيل لكم احتياجى 
ولكن والله ماقصرت وجزاك الله كل الخير على محاوله تقديم العون
تقبل تحياتى اخى الكريم


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (22 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم هبة قنديل
> موضوع الميول والارتفاعات والمداخل للحراجات ومواقف السيارت بالأصل موضوع معماري وله مقاييس عالمية *وعلى المعماري والانشائي التنسيق لتحقيق هذه المقاييس*
> أرفق بضع صفحات خاصة بهذا الموضوع من اشهر كتاب للمقاييس المعمارية " architecture ernst & peter neufert - architects data
> وفيه شرح مفصل عن كل متطلبات الجراجات وكل تفاصيلها بما فيها ما تتساءل عنه



الله يجزيك كل الخير اخى الكريم ويبارك فيك يارب
حضرتك بالفعل وصلت للنقطه اللى بسببها كان تساؤلى
انا بالفعل املك اسس تصاميم الرامبات من الناحيه المعماريه 
ولكن حبيت ان اكون متطلعه على الجانب الانشائى لأنه على ان اتكامل معه بالفعل
بمعنى تانى ماحبيت مهندس الانشائى يرجعلى الرسم لأسباب إنشائيه حبيت ان يكون عندى درايه بيها لأتفاداها بنفسي 
جارى الاصلاع على المرفق
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## حسان2 (22 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكور أستاذنا العزيز م. حسان  ...... الله يعطيك ألف عافية..
> 
> لك تحيــــــــاتي..​



كل الشكر لك أخ أبو الحلول على جهودك المتواصلة, وأعتذر من الأخت هبة اذ لم أنتبه في مشاركتي الأولى أنها من الجنس اللطيف


----------



## kehh (22 مايو 2009)

المهندسه المحترمه
كما ارفق الزميل فكتاب نفرت فيه جميع المقاييس العالميه
اما بخصوص خوفك من الكمرات الساقطه ..فتلك ليست مشكلنك لانه المعماري يصمم ثم المدني يسلح وليس العكس..والمفروض عندما المدني ينتهي من التصميم ويرجعها للمعماري ..وان يخبر المدني المعماري اذا يجب تغيير الرسم


----------



## ماجدان (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

الزميله الكريمه م. هبه 
بالنسبه لموضوع التصميم الإنشائى فسوف يراعى المصمم الإنشائى ما تأتى به الرسومات المعماريه يعنى مثلا
* لو فى بروز خارج فوق الرامب ( يبقى حضرتك هتزود منسوب ارتفاع المدخل وأنا كمصمم إنشائى هراعى فى ذلك تصميم الاعمده والأساسات على نفس المناسيب ومطابقه طبعا لتوصيات التربه مثلا 
* لو فرضنا مثلا ان بجوار الرامب سلم خارجى مثلا للصعود لسقف الرامب فسوف اصمم أنا كمهندس إنشائى سقف الرامب فى تقاطعه مع السلم فيما يخدم مدخل الرامب 

وبذلك يكون تحديدا ووفقا للرسومات المعماريه والأرتفاع الصافى لمدخل الرامب سوف أصمم انا كمهندس إنشائى سقف الرامب بما يناسب الأرتفاع الصافى ولا أخل أبدا بالبحور أو المناسيب المعماريه 

ولكن لو حدث فرضيا أنه من الصعب تصميم حاله بذاتها او افضلية قطاع على قطاع اوحاله شائعة الأستخدام لسهولتها مثلا أو لمعرفة العميل بها أو حالة مقارنه أقتصاديه .......... إلخ 

سوف أرجع انا كمصمم إنشائى للمكتب المعمارى فى وجود المالك لمناقشة الحاله وأبداء الأراء حول تعديل المعمارى أو أختيار حاله معينع فى التصميم 

وبالطبع يكون تواجد المالك للموافقه على التعديل والحاله النهائيه ليس أكثر وليس له علاقه بأى فنيات معماريه أو إنشائيه 

وإن كنت أنت المصممه المعماريه والإنشائيه فى نفس الوقت ( ف الأمر لك وحدك سيدتى ) " الكره فى ملعبك " 
والله المستعان


----------



## ماجدان (22 مايو 2009)

kehh قال:


> المهندسه المحترمه
> كما ارفق الزميل فكتاب نفرت فيه جميع المقاييس العالميه
> اما بخصوص خوفك من الكمرات الساقطه ..فتلك ليست مشكلنك لانه المعماري يصمم ثم المدني يسلح وليس العكس..والمفروض عندما المدني ينتهي من التصميم ويرجعها للمعماري ..وان يخبر المدني المعماري اذا يجب تغيير الرسم


 
عذرا أخى الكريم 

المعمارى يصمم أينعم .......ولكن يصمم معماريا
أم المهندس المدنى فيصمم إنشائيا ثم يسلح 

يا باشا المهندس الإنشائى بيفرض القطاع ويفرض أبعاده ويصمم تخاناته ويستخرج لها حديد وطبعا هذا وفقا لتصميم معمارى مقرب او اقتراح من المعمارى بالتخانات وليس بكل القطاعات 

وشكرا


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (22 مايو 2009)

أشكركم جميعكم إخوانى الكرام والله ما خذلتمونى ابدا و وفيتم جزاكم الله كل الخير
أستاذى الكريم م/حسان2 تقبل تحياتى ولا داعى للإعتذار لا تفرق كثيرا المسميات ههههههه
إخوانى الكرام المهندسين kehh و سالدان
جزاكم الله خير جزاء وتقبلوا وافر تحياتى وتقديرى
وشاكره جدا جدا لجهودكم ومتابعتكم الامر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 مايو 2009)

م /هبه قنديل قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اهلا بحضرتك اخى الكريم ... جزاك الله كل الخير على مرورك المنتظر
> أعلم ان تصميم الرامب أو المنحد بحد ذاته امر معمارى
> ولكنى الحقيقه لا افقه شيئا بالإمور المدنيه ... ويمكن ان يكون السؤال بشكل اخر
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخت الفاضله / انتي كمعماريه اللي بتحددي الاماكن الغير مطلوب كمر ساقط بها اوتحديد قيمة السقوط بحد اقصي يجب عدم تجاوزه او عدم وجود كمر نهائياً - وعلي المهندس الانشائي المصمم حل تلك المشاكل الناتجه عن تلك القيود بطرق أخري كما يتراءي له - لان المتطلبات المعماريه تعتبر الهدف الاول في التصميم الانشائي - والمناسيب والابعاد تعتبر متطلبات معماريه يجب علي المصمم الانشائي احترامها 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## CIVILALEX97 (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أختنا الكريمه:
بالنسبه لسقوط كمره قد يعيق الأبعاد المطلوبه عند المدخل بالتحديد فأنه بالامكان عمل الكمره المحيطيه (الحديه) مقلوبه بدلا" من ان تكون ساقطه و ذلك يجديك نفعاط فقط في الحالات التي يكون فيها منسوب أرضيه الجراج أقل من عتب المدخل و إلا لزم أن تكون باقي الكمرات (الداخليه) جميعها مقلوبه و ذلك يستحيل ألا في حالة أن يكون المعماري قد اختار نظام ال )raised floor)لتفادي مناسيب أعلى الكمراتو ذلك في المستوى الذي يلي الجراج مباشره 
كما يمكن استخدام نظام ال )flat slab) حتي نوفر متاعب الكمرات و اعاقاتها
هذا و الله أعلم و علي الله قصد السبيل


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (23 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
لا يزيد الرامب عن 14 % ولا يمكن وضع باركينج على رامب اكبر من 4 %
وشكرا


----------



## eyadnm (23 مايو 2009)

الأخت المهندسة هبة والاخوة الأفاضل .... أعتقد أن ميول الرامب محددة في الكود وقوانين التنظيم لكل بلد ... في الأردن مثلآ يشترط أن يكون الميل للأمتار الخمسة الأولى والأمتار الخمسة الأخيرة 10 % وميل المسافة الباقية 20 % وهذه الشروط لا يستطيع لا المهندس المعماري ولا المدني تجاوزها


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (24 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير اخوانى الكرام جميعكم
لا خاب من استشار فعلا 
الله يباركلى فيكم يارب كل مشاركه من كل أخ وأخت منكم أضافت لى
بارك الله لكم
وان شاء الله نخدمكم بأى استفسار معمارى


----------



## شادي يس (24 مايو 2009)

*خلاصة تجربة عملية*

- يجب تحديد أنواع السيارات التي سوف تستخدم الكراج صغيرة - كبيرة - باصات ....
وذلك من أجل معرفة أصغر ارتفاع مسموح لمدخل الكراج ( في حالتي كانت السيارات صغيرة وبالرجوع لكتاب ارنست نوفرت وجدت الارتفاع الأصغري هو 2.5 م)

- من نفس الكتاب وجدت الميل الأعظمي هو 20%

- الانتباه إلى تصريف مياه المطر النازلة على الرامب وعمل مصارف مطرية ضمن الرمب وتصريفها

- استخدام زوايا معدنية أو ما يماثل عملها ضمن الرمب من أجل زيادة قوة الاحتكاك 

- دراسة الرمب انشائياً على تحمل حمولة شاحنات البحص والرمل إذا كان ذلك يفيد تخديم موقع العمل 

- تنفيذ منحنيات الرمب إن وجدت بشكل جيد وتخفيف الميل فيها ويفضل ألا يكون المنحني أفقياً تماماً 

( أسأل الله النفع والأجر )
​


----------



## ahmed_aymen (24 مايو 2009)

نسبة الميول لا تقل عن 1 الى 7


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (28 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير يارب العالمين وعلمكم ما ينفعكم ونفعكم بما علمكم
تقبلوا فائق إحترامى وتقديرى


----------



## عاشق السهر (7 يونيو 2009)

تسلموا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## م/أحمد حجازى (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اريد ان اعرف نسبة ميول الرامب داخل مصنع


----------



## kehh (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اخ سالدان
مع احترامي
المدني يحكموا المعماري وليس العكس
واي تغيير بموقع عامود او ارتفاع كمره بتصميم المدني يجب موافقه المعماري


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

والله انا قابلت المشكله ديه بس كان في شبرة صناعيه بس كان الرامب كله ارتفاعه بس 40 سم وكان عليه اني عملته بميل 1الي 10 بمعني اني خليت الرامب طوله 4متر
والله اعلم


----------



## اشرف محمد محمود (10 نوفمبر 2009)

برايئ الشخصى


انه فى مثل هذه الحالات يتقيد الانشائى عند التصميم بالحفاظ على المسافه المعماريه لتحقيق ميل الرامب حسب المواصفات المطلوبه وفى حاله وجود اى تعارض هناك طرق انشائيه كثيره لعلاجها مثل قلب الكمره او جعلها مدفونه او ... وفى حاله عدم التمكن من ايجاد حل مناسب يتم الجمع بين الانشائى والمعمارى لوضع حل مقبول 

وفى حاله عدم اتفاق الاثنين يتم الغاء الرامب من اصله


----------



## بدروم (20 مارس 2010)

عندى جراج تحت الارض 2متر من الشارغ فى البدروم لعربية صغيرة وامامة مسافة 3متر ما هو الميل وهل ينفع رامب 3متر او ممكن اخد جذء من البدروم نفسة لاطالة الرامب 
وشكرا

******************

يمنع وضع عناوين البريد الالكتروني في المشاركة

المشرف


----------



## هدي المغربي (20 أبريل 2010)

اريد رسم مفصل على رامب مرور الفور كلفت عليه


----------



## جوجة دانية (2 يونيو 2010)

plz chick nufert book


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (2 يونيو 2010)

مالاحظته أن المالك كثيرا ما يتدخل في ابعاد الرامب ..لانه يحدد أبعاد الباركينج..
وخاصة ان كانت المناطق المحيطة بالبناء مزدحمة دائما كما يحصل في العاصمة أبوظبي

وحاليا يعكف كثير من الملاك على الاستعاضة عن الرامب بمصعد كهربائي للسيارات توفيرا للمساحات

بس اذا انقطعت الكهرباء؟؟ او صار حريق ؟؟ شو بيعملو بالسيارات؟؟؟؟ :d:d​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع و المشاركات المفيدة وفق الله الجميع لكل خير


----------



## teefaah (31 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعطيكم العافيه ويجازيكم خير


----------

